# how to hide your grow tent in a rental



## quickdesperado (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello friends,
I have a 4'x4'x78" tent, 600watt hps, with fan+carbon filter. Renting a house with two bedrooms, large shed (but its snowy now), large basement. Where oh where, how oh how, what oh what do i do to hide my tent when/if company and/or landlord comes over and wants to look around? I would like to pile some stuff around the tent to mask it but maybe one of you has come up with a certain way to hide it that would be better?
Thanks in advance


----------



## windsurfer420 (Oct 29, 2012)

Make sure it's 100% light sealed, buy a muffler for fan if it's loud. Go with basement and pile boxes and stuff up around it.


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 29, 2012)

LOL.
Let me guess, you are in your mid to late 40's, and used to watch "Underdog" cartoon when you were a kid.
For an inspection, they should give at least a 24hr notice, unless there is some sort of problem, and usually you can stall for a day or two more beyond that.


----------



## Edgar9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Like the above poster said you should have 24hrs notice. 

Rent a van, break it all down and put it in the van outside on the street. Just don't drive the van around.

No way you would be able to hide a tent like that unless the people coming into the dwelling have brain damage.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 29, 2012)

I've seen a thread where a guy built a fake wall in his basement. Pretty sure he owned the house though. If it's a finished basement and you're a good carpenter you probably could pull it off for quick walk through.

It'd cost a little bit and a chance they'd notice 5 missing feet.


----------



## quickdesperado (Oct 29, 2012)

aha! the ol van trick! I think i will do a mix of boxes and junk piled around it and say its a clothes storage closet or dark room for my "photography" for regular joes and the van trick for landlord visits. 

@ Imchucky666: There's no need to fear, Underdog is here.


----------



## quickdesperado (Oct 29, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I've seen a thread where a guy built a fake wall in his basement. Pretty sure he owned the house though. If it's a finished basement and you're a good carpenter you probably could pull it off for quick walk through.
> 
> It'd cost a little bit and a chance they'd notice 5 missing feet.


I thought about this actually. I was all up for doing it BUT i was worried they would notice like you said. I think i could have probably gotten away with it but having something portable makes me feel better.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with you. It worked fine for the guy as it was his own house, no landlord inspection. I think the van is best.


----------



## mnmobbin (Oct 30, 2012)

Ive had to do it twice, once to resign a lease and once because water heater went out. It takes me about 4 hours to take my 4 tents down and have my entire grow into rubbermaid totes, plants included! But when im done theres no sign of a grow op what so ever. 

My rooms in a basement and nothing else is down there besides a washer and dryer. So company has no reason what so ever to go down there. Plus we dont really ever have company over, I enjoy my privacy


----------



## lokie (Oct 30, 2012)

put the white panda film over it and say its just shit form storage you have not un packed yet.


----------



## dolamic (Oct 30, 2012)

Is there anything in the basement you can use to your advantage? Is it partially redone, does it have dirt walls?


----------



## trevronious (Oct 30, 2012)

Stack some stuff around it and throw a big sheet over the front? No one is entitled to start picking through your shit just because they're a landlord. Especially if they don't have a suspicion. 

Put yourself in the other persons shoes. You see a bunch of stuff piled in the corner of a room... couple boxes, some clothes and whatnot... everything kind of just blends together as junk. If they have no reason to think you're growing, unless they see something obvious, the thought never crosses their mind.


----------



## dopeyG (Oct 30, 2012)

I rent an apt with 2 bathrooms, and we dont use one of them as it is off to the side and has only a toilet and sink, not to mention ventilation is already installed. Anyway, today the cable guy came and was none the wiser. I have a couple things in front of the door to make it look like i dont use that room and if anyone ever asks i just say storage. Of course there cant be any light leaks. I also have 6 young plants in my bedroom closet in a single resevoir dwc system, and the cable guy was looking for a phone jack, all i had to do was run into my room real quick and unplug the light real quick for a few mins until he left. Other than that, the lanlord must give 24 hrs notice before entering. The tent itself may be hard to hide, but if your doing the sog method how hard is it to hide a small handfull of little plants, providing they arent in the flowering stage. Just take down the tent and stash the plants in your closet and hide them behind boxes and/or clothes. If you absolutely cant take down your tent put it somewhere you use for storage, and put it in a corner where there is no reason for the landlord to go (away from any plumbing, electrical, or fire detection) and pile some larger things in front of it like a couch or 2 up on end with a bunch of smaller things in front of that, such as boxes.


----------



## dopeyG (Nov 12, 2016)

Weird...i was the last one to leave a comment here 4 years ago. Strangely enough i find myself in the same situation again, except this time with a bigger legit grow tent. HOWEVER, I have a solution this time. Put the tent in a bedroom with absolutely nothing in it, except power outlets and somewhere to vent, preferably in the basement and put a lock on the door. Theres nothing for the landlord or any maintenance person to have to go in there. Theres no hot water heater, no breaker box, no plumming, NO NOTHING...most importantly NO REASON to go in that room.


----------



## zem (Nov 13, 2016)

you could build a wooden closet that contains all that, and make the exhaust hole in a way that can be shut and seal it 100% in case they have to come in, they cannot source you to open a personal closet, and it can be for wardrobe or any kind of storage a 4x4 is not a strange size to have for that. it would cost a lot more than the tent but can be done with good carpenting skills. Or maybe just make the tent easily detachable and hide the plants in your car when and if inspection comes around. if it is a simple handwatering soil grow, that would be easy


----------



## vostok (Nov 14, 2016)

24 hours notice is required from the landlord..

and keep the U-Haul phone number close

simply move the shit into the trailer when the visit is due

good luck


----------



## Jalsx1990 (Feb 7, 2020)

Get a portable closet fabric tent thing and well I’m sure you get where I’m going carbon filter and muffler it will be ok panda film the inside for light leakage, and light trap the intake and exhaust.(empty cardboard box next to closet with duct running into it) and holes on the sides they can’t see pile some junk around it like folded laundry or blankets towels ...unplug the light an hour before they come let the fans run when they are close unplug the fans....get a couple portable led light bulbs and a small power bank and plug that in if it’s during lights on time to prevent your babies from going hermie this can be set up in a couple hours out get 24 hours and should cost less than a $100 bucks


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 8, 2020)

They're not going to go hermie because the light was out for an hour. Or days even.


----------



## Nickcg123 (Feb 8, 2020)

Simply buy some herb and vegetable seeds, put the packages in a visible place near the tent. If the landlord questions the tent tell him it's a herb and vegetable garden then point out the opened seed packages. If he asks to look inside simply tell him no because it's their night time and need complete darkness. He has no right to look through and open your personal things.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 8, 2020)

I love time travelling.


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 8, 2020)

Nickcg123 said:


> Simply buy some herb and vegetable seeds, put the packages in a visible place near the tent. If the landlord questions the tent tell him it's a herb and vegetable garden then point out the opened seed packages. If he asks to look inside simply tell him no because it's their night time and need complete darkness. He has no right to look through and open your personal things.


How stupid do you think landlords are? lol

Any kind of gardening indoors could promote mould issues so the vast majority of landords are educated about that shit and aren't going to say, OK that's cool and walk away.

Best is to find a cool landlord before moving in and lay some bud on him once in a while.

I'd just shut everything down, toss a tarp over it with some boxes laying around and make sure there was bread baking in the oven when he showed up to cover any stray odours. 

Glad I don't have a landlord.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 8, 2020)

dopeyG said:


> Weird...i was the last one to leave a comment here 4 years ago. Strangely enough i find myself in the same situation again, except this time with a bigger legit grow tent. HOWEVER, I have a solution this time. Put the tent in a bedroom with absolutely nothing in it, except power outlets and somewhere to vent, preferably in the basement and put a lock on the door. Theres nothing for the landlord or any maintenance person to have to go in there. Theres no hot water heater, no breaker box, no plumming, NO NOTHING...most importantly NO REASON to go in that room.


That might be Country or State dependant. In Australia the real estate must have free access to any room or space they so chose unless the owner has stated otherwise or its written into the rental agreement. They are inspecting the property on behalf of the owner.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 8, 2020)

Nickcg123 said:


> He has no right to look through and open your personal things.


They are normally not permitted by law to touch anything personnel let alone move or open anything.


----------



## Nickcg123 (Feb 8, 2020)

OldMedUser said:


> How stupid do you think landlords are? lol
> 
> Any kind of gardening indoors could promote mould issues so the vast majority of landords are educated about that shit and aren't going to say, OK that's cool and walk away.
> 
> ...


Well apparently my buddies landlords are pretty stupid haha. Same advice I gave him and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## Dryxi (Feb 8, 2020)

Have you guys actually had landlords that searched your place before?

I have rented most of my life and never had a landlord search my house, even though they could. Most they ever did was come by and do a quick walkthrough. They don't want to be in your house any more than you want them there. They are literally just checking that you aren't trashing the place.

Just lock a bedroom and say your brother is sleeping in there right now and that he works nights or some shit. Or you can say some other excuse but really most do not care about what is going on inside a bedroom if the rest of the house looks like a responsible person is living there. They are just people like you and me. They are not looking for a reason to throw you in jail, just making sure you aren't fucking their house up. Most will say ok and move on. If your landlord is such a dick that such an excuse isn't good enough, bruh, move. There are plenty of cool landlords that don't give a fuck as long as your are not messing up the house and looking like trash.


----------



## Renfro (Feb 8, 2020)

Just get the landlord nice and stoned before they inspect and they won't notice. lol


----------



## DarkWeb (Feb 8, 2020)

People or pets not on the contract is shady shit.....a couple of plants no biggie.....its more about how much do I have to fix when they leave.


----------

